# Newbie Powerlifter Alert!



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey... Thought I'd come and say hello after my coach told me to join UK Muscle!

I'm new to lifting... but loving it. My aim is to compete some time next year. Also studying Sports Nutrition so the next year is gonna be a TOTAL learning curve for me 

I look forward to picking your brains on training techniques and sharing my experiences with you x x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome to uk-m


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome

A few powerlifters and strongman here including myself so plenty to learn from and add to here :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> welcome to uk-m


Cheers big guy x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> Welcome
> 
> A few powerlifters and strongman here including myself so plenty to learn from and add to here :thumb:


Thank you  I'm not really around a lot of like-minded people yet... so i have a feeling UK-M will be good for me! x x


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome 

Fello noobie here but the people on the boards are really helpful especially if your willing to put a bit of effort in yourself.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Marrsy86 said:


> Welcome
> 
> Fello noobie here but the people on the boards are really helpful especially if your willing to put a bit of effort in yourself.


Cheers Marrsy... just gonna have a little nosey around the site and see if i can get involved! x x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sounds awesome!

You have made 4 posts but have shed load of reps...?

wow so many desperate guys on here.... :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> sounds awesome!
> 
> You have made 4 posts but have shed load of reps...?
> 
> wow so many desperate guys on here.... :lol:


anyone that calls me big guy gets reps .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Readyandwaiting said:


> sounds awesome!
> 
> You have made 4 posts but have shed load of reps...?
> 
> wow so many desperate guys on here.... :lol:


Eeeek... sorry, what are reps? In the non-training sense  x x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> anyone that calls me big guy gets reps .


Why didn't you say this before?....BIG MAN!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Eeeek... sorry, what are reps? In the non-training sense  x x


boobies


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Funny how the title being newbie powerlifter not many have checked in yet

If it was "RX Queenie newbie female" probably would have 500 views and 100 likes by now lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Funny how the title being newbie powerlifter not many have checked in yet
> 
> If it was "RX Queenie newbie female" probably would have 500 views and 100 likes by now lol


 :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

RXQueenie just liked one of my posts.

She probably thinks that brute of a man with a ***** cowboy hat on is me.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ssssh.... don't tell everyone i'm a girl. they might think i'm weak  x x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Ssssh.... don't tell everyone i'm a girl. they might think i'm weak  x x


What are you lifts then at the moment ???

And what are your goals for near future powerlifting wise

Oh and well done for choosing a real sport :lol:


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to UKM :beer:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Ssssh.... don't tell everyone i'm a girl. they might think i'm weak  x x


oh i don't know.

How strong are your thighs...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to uk-m... You're in good, hard, calused hands here with Ewen and Rick


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JM said:


> Welcome to UKM :beer:


Thank you  x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> What are you lifts then at the moment ???
> 
> And what are your goals for near future powerlifting wise
> 
> Oh and well done for choosing a real sport :lol:


Remember I am new to this...

So... my deads are at 82kg (had to put the extra 2 on... it means a lot to me!) my squats are at 80kg and going up fast... but my bench presses are weak, 40kg at mo. That's what I'm really trying to focus on at the moment, improving my upper body strength x x

(Please don't laugh!)


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Breda said:


> Welcome to uk-m... You're in good, hard, calused hands here with Ewen and Rick


Gotta love those calouses!!  and thank you x x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Remember I am new to this...
> 
> So... my deads are at 82kg (had to put the extra 2 on... it means a lot to me!) my squats are at 80kg and going up fast... but my bench presses are weak, 40kg at mo. That's what I'm really trying to focus on at the moment, improving my upper body strength x x
> 
> (Please don't laugh!)


Very decent weights shifted there for sure great base to work from

Im the same my upper body not quite as strong as my core and lower body on deads and squats


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Readyandwaiting said:


> oh i don't know.
> 
> How strong are your thighs...


You just concentrate on finding some new headwear  x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> Very decent weights shifted there for sure great base to work from
> 
> Im the same my upper body not quite as strong as my core and lower body on deads and squats


Well, i've been told to work on my back as they're supporting muscles - ''Strong back, strong bench'' apparently! x x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> You just concentrate on finding some new headwear  x x


spoilt sport


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie:2661362 said:


> Remember I am new to this...
> 
> So... my deads are at 82kg (had to put the extra 2 on... it means a lot to me!) my squats are at 80kg and going up fast... but my bench presses are weak, 40kg at mo. That's what I'm really trying to focus on at the moment, improving my upper body strength x x
> 
> (Please don't laugh!)


No body will laugh queenie, you've probably got better lifts the half the fellas on this board so good on you! X


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Well, i've been told to work on my back as they're supporting muscles - ''Strong back, strong bench'' apparently! x x


This is very true, the upper back and lats play major role in benching

work hard on these as accessory to bench, barbell rows, chins, t bar rows dumbell row, seated machin rows

anything with vertical or horizontal pull for back will improve bench stability and power alot!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> This is very true, the upper back and lats play major role in benching
> 
> work hard on these as accessory to bench, barbell rows, chins, t bar rows dumbell row, seated machin rows
> 
> anything with vertical or horizontal pull for back will improve bench stability and power alot!


Good stuff... i'll def carry on with my rows and pulls then  x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Breda said:


> No body will laugh queenie, you've probably got better lifts the half the fellas on this board so good on you! X


I doubt that  i'm pleased with my progress so far though... i just wanna get stronger! x x


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Cythraul said:


> Welcome!


Thanks  x x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

When I started lifting I could barely squat 40kg.

Now after 5 long years going on 6 i've managed to add another 20 kg to my squat.

WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT!

Ronnie Coleman ain't got shyyt on me


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Readyandwaiting said:


> When I started lifting I could barely squat 40kg.
> 
> Now after 5 long years going on 6 i've managed to add another 20 kg to my squat.
> 
> ...


your hat weighs more than that... dont lie x x


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> your hat weighs more than that... dont lie x x


I prefer to call it my helmet or hood... ohhhhhhhhhhhh you mean my cowboy hat.

Thought you'd like it


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

big steve said:


> welcome


thanks  x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I prefer to call it my helmet or hood... ohhhhhhhhhhhh you mean my cowboy hat.
> 
> Thought you'd like it


ahahaha...  x x


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome along to THE best darn site in the world!!

You will learn loads on here, dont be scared to ask questions, you WILL get the **** taken out of you, everyone does but you will learn so much the banter is worth it a million times over :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Welcome along to THE best darn site in the world!!
> 
> You will learn loads on here, dont be scared to ask questions, you WILL get the **** taken out of you, everyone does but you will learn so much the banter is worth it a million times over :thumb:


Thank you... you eat a lot of fish... and rice cakes... x x


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

hey queenie! i am a newbie powerlifter myself have competed once and got my.next one end of jan cant wait! id be interested yo know what kinda routines your coach uses  have you competed before?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wardy21 said:


> hey queenie! i am a newbie powerlifter myself have competed once and got my.next one end of jan cant wait! id be interested yo know what kinda routines your coach uses  have you competed before?


Oh wow, how did u get on with your first comp? And no, I've never competed before. Where's your comp in Jan?

I've been told to keep training simple during my first 6 months... ensuring correct form and keeping reps low (but heavy) x x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

That lady in the picture RxQueenie was she born with only a torso?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Readyandwaiting said:


> That lady in the picture RxQueenie was she born with only a torso?


Sorry... i've not quite got the hang of this posing thing yet... x x


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Oh wow, how did u get on with your first comp? And no, I've never competed before. Where's your comp in Jan?
> 
> I've been told to keep training simple during my first 6 months... ensuring correct form and keeping reps low (but heavy) x x


it was great thanks friendly atmosphere and people! comp in jan is in bournemouth with the BDFPA.

good form and heavy low reps sounds like good advice  have you just started training or just started powerlifting training?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wardy21 said:


> it was great thanks friendly atmosphere and people! comp in jan is in bournemouth with the BDFPA.
> 
> good form and heavy low reps sounds like good advice  have you just started training or just started powerlifting training?


hey dont take the ****... i've seen people with rubbish form, dancing all over the place lol.

I started looking at weight training in general, but then quickly found that i really liked the powerlifting side of it, so yeah this sort of training is all very new to me x x


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> hey dont take the ****... i've seen people with rubbish form, dancing all over the place lol.
> 
> I started looking at weight training in general, but then quickly found that i really liked the powerlifting side of it, so yeah this sort of training is all very new to me x x


lol yeah i was being serious its good advice best to tackle form early when weights are lower thats for sure! I was unsure of.mine and posted some videos and got torn apart but its getting there now haha

You should start a journal on here ive got one its great for tracking progress keeps you.motivated and you can get great advice from people


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wardy21 said:


> lol yeah i was being serious its good advice best to tackle form early when weights are lower thats for sure! I was unsure of.mine and posted some videos and got torn apart but its getting there now haha
> 
> You should start a journal on here ive got one its great for tracking progress keeps you.motivated and you can get great advice from people


Thanks, I might give that a go! x x


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

hey, welcome! queenie i noticed your from west sussex, im in redhill/reigate where bouts are you hun?


----------



## yao (Dec 5, 2011)

welcome...!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

xroguexkevinx said:


> hey, welcome! queenie i noticed your from west sussex, im in redhill/reigate where bouts are you hun?


Crawley. And thanks! x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

yao said:


> welcome...!


Thank you  x x


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Welcome to ukm 



Wardy21 said:


> it was great thanks friendly atmosphere and people! comp in jan is in bournemouth with the BDFPA.
> 
> good form and heavy low reps sounds like good advice  have you just started training or just started powerlifting training?


Wardy where abouts in bmouth is this event? I wouldnt mind going to watch as its local would be good


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

willsy said:


> Welcome to ukm
> 
> Wardy where abouts in bmouth is this event? I wouldnt mind going to watch as its local would be good


hey - we should have a ukm meet-up there! i'd be interested to go see the event too  x x


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi queenie, they are pretty good weights esp if you've just started out so no one is going to laugh :thumb: 80kg squat is really good if its deep & same for the deadlift, most women are much weaker in the upper body for stuff like bench & OH press but you will build up fast if you keep at it.

How long have you been lifting & what made you choose powerlifting?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

gymfit said:


> Hi queenie, they are pretty good weights esp if you've just started out so no one is going to laugh :thumb: 80kg squat is really good if its deep & same for the deadlift, most women are much weaker in the upper body for stuff like bench & OH press but you will build up fast if you keep at it.
> 
> How long have you been lifting & what made you choose powerlifting?


Hey 

Literally 3-4 months. I actually hit 3 x 90kg on squats today. Obviously having a good day lol.

Bench work is really getting me down.... trying so hard to build my upper body up, and i'm sure it will get there, just means i need to put the extra work in to reach my goals.

I chose PL because i enjoy it - thats the only reason. I may change in future... for example, i've been told i'll 'probably' end up BB... which if i do, i've started on a good foundation with it, but we'll see. as i say, im enjoying it right now and thats all im worried about  x x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey
> 
> Literally 3-4 months. I actually hit 3 x 90kg on squats today. Obviously having a good day lol.
> 
> ...


That is very impressive for only 3-4 months

great potential


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> That is very impressive for only 3-4 months
> 
> great potential


Cheers Rick... I know progress will slow at some point, but at the moment i feel like theres nothing stopping me and i can only progress more! It's a great feeling x x


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey
> 
> Literally 3-4 months. I actually hit 3 x 90kg on squats today. Obviously having a good day lol.
> 
> ...


thats really good, big well done on the squats today :thumb: Im the opposite, my upper body is strong for presses etc but Im now battling with squats as although my legs are strong my hip flexibility is very poor so as soon as i get deep I wobble :no: I need to work on it but its not happening fast enough lol - I also need to work on my grip strength as in deads as soon as i get to 85/90kg after 2 reps my grip goes...any tips for improving grip?

Cool, its good to do something you love - I've very recently got into strong woman and it was the best fun I've had in ages, wish I'd discovered it years ago


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Thank you  x x





willsy said:


> Welcome to ukm
> 
> Wardy where abouts in bmouth is this event? I wouldnt mind going to watch as its local would be good





RXQueenie said:


> hey - we should have a ukm meet-up there! i'd be interested to go see the event too  x x


Not sure on exact whereabouts yet Willsy dont think its been announced but ill let you know  Also Queenie if you fancy coming along that would be cool Im not tooo far from Crawley actually....from Ash if you know it?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Not sure on exact whereabouts yet Willsy dont think its been announced but ill let you know  Also Queenie if you fancy coming along that would be cool Im not tooo far from Crawley actually....from Ash if you know it?


What date is it mate

I really fancy coming to watch if can


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

gymfit said:


> thats really good, big well done on the squats today :thumb: Im the opposite, my upper body is strong for presses etc but Im now battling with squats as although my legs are strong my hip flexibility is very poor so as soon as i get deep I wobble :no: I need to work on it but its not happening fast enough lol - I also need to work on my grip strength as in deads as soon as i get to 85/90kg after 2 reps my grip goes...any tips for improving grip?
> 
> Cool, its good to do something you love - I've very recently got into strong woman and it was the best fun I've had in ages, wish I'd discovered it years ago


i havent hit that weight on deads so no grip tips yet! i'll let u know when i get there lol 

physio might be able to give u a few pointers with hips? i dont have full flexibilty with mine either so i have 'exercises' to do with them too. resistance based stuff with a massive rubber band! might be worth u looking into it? x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wardy21 said:


> Not sure on exact whereabouts yet Willsy dont think its been announced but ill let you know  Also Queenie if you fancy coming along that would be cool Im not tooo far from Crawley actually....from Ash if you know it?


I dont know it... but it's guildford way right? x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> What date is it mate
> 
> I really fancy coming to watch if can


We're definitely gonna have a road trip!! lol x x


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> i havent hit that weight on deads so no grip tips yet! i'll let u know when i get there lol
> 
> physio might be able to give u a few pointers with hips? i dont have full flexibilty with mine either so i have 'exercises' to do with them too. resistance based stuff with a massive rubber band! might be worth u looking into it? x x


I'd be interested in the stuff you do with a massive rubber band lol, I do a few things that I've been shown and also that I've found on youtube but am always keen to hear what other people esp people who train are doing to help with flexibility. I live with a yoga teacher and she has been helping me or at least trying but she just doesnt understand and keeps giving me really complicated yoga positions which I swear are impossible :lol: or maybe im just being too impatient :whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

gymfit said:


> I'd be interested in the stuff you do with a massive rubber band lol, I do a few things that I've been shown and also that I've found on youtube but am always keen to hear what other people esp people who train are doing to help with flexibility. I live with a yoga teacher and she has been helping me or at least trying but she just doesnt understand and keeps giving me really complicated yoga positions which I swear are impossible :lol: or maybe im just being too impatient :whistling:


id say a yoga teacher is way more knowledgable than me! haha. we all know progress doesnt happen overnight. ill have a look at getting some bits over to u so u can have a look at them  x x


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Not sure on exact whereabouts yet Willsy dont think its been announced but ill let you know  Also Queenie if you fancy coming along that would be cool Im not tooo far from Crawley actually....from Ash if you know it?


Is this the one buddy? http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/events/S.C.2012%20POSTER[1].pdf


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> id say a yoga teacher is way more knowledgable than me! haha. we all know progress doesnt happen overnight. ill have a look at getting some bits over to u so u can have a look at them  x x


hehe yeah well it should happen over night I think, I aint got time to wait lol. yes the yoga is good but its just so hard to get into the positions in the first place, what i mean is Im sure there is a simpler & faster way of just doing the stretch instead of the huge build up of getting into the actual position if that makes sense...:laugh:

That would be much appreciated, Im always keen to try different methods.

Big thanks x x


----------



## yao (Dec 5, 2011)

first time coming here..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> What date is it mate
> 
> I really fancy coming to watch if can





RXQueenie said:


> I dont know it... but it's guildford way right? x x





willsy said:


> Is this the one buddy? http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/events/S.C.2012%20POSTER[1].pdf


That link doesnt work but yeah I think thats the one, 29th Jan 

Weigh in:8.30 -10.00am

Lifting Starts at 10.30am

Oakmead College,

High Performance Centre,

Bournemouth, BH11 9JJ


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wardy21 said:


> That link doesnt work but yeah I think thats the one, 29th Jan
> 
> Weigh in:8.30 -10.00am
> 
> ...


Awesome! You driving? x x


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> That link doesnt work but yeah I think thats the one, 29th Jan
> 
> Weigh in:8.30 -10.00am
> 
> ...


Yea ill be there mate is it a natty comp?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Heres the poster mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

willsy said:


> Yea ill be there mate is it a natty comp?


Yeah natty mate but still some impressive lifters and mostly unequipped


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Awesome! You driving? x x


Well me old man was going to compete with me but hes not ready yet so whether hes gonna drive down and watch im not sure otherwise ill get the train!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wardy21 said:


> Well me old man was going to compete with me but hes not ready yet so whether hes gonna drive down and watch im not sure otherwise ill get the train!


What? Get him ready asap! Tell him i said so x x


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> What? Get him ready asap! Tell him i said so x x


lol hes not lifted for 15 years just started training again the last few months so I think he wants more time...mind at 58 I dunno how much time hes got :lol:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome Hun, by looks of it your already addicted  x


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey... Thought I'd come and say hello after my coach told me to join UK Muscle!
> 
> I'm new to lifting... but loving it. My aim is to compete some time next year. Also studying Sports Nutrition so the next year is gonna be a TOTAL learning curve for me
> 
> I look forward to picking your brains on training techniques and sharing my experiences with you x x


Out of interest who is your coach?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

DaveI said:


> Welcome Hun, by looks of it your already addicted  x


Too true!  x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Out of interest who is your coach?


Haha... he's not a qualified 'coach' - He's just been showing me the basics and given me the thirst to lift more!

My plan is to join a more 'hardcore' gym with lots of BB's and PL's so i can train with more like-minded people and get some real knowledge and experience behind me. That will start next week  x x


----------

